# Type 1 and fatherhood



## Dominic Mayer (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, I have been diabetic for about 25 years and am thinking of starting a family (with my wife). Does anyone have any reputable statistics for the risk of passing diabetes type 1 onto a child? It's amazing how much you can panic yourself looking on Google.

Thanks.


----------



## brett (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi dominic, I wouldn't let it be a deciding factor at all.  Although I was diagnosed later in life at 33, I was already a dad to a brilliant 9 year old boy. I would not want him to have diabetes at all but, would rather have him with it, than not have him at all.  it is a concern and I do check his sugar levels on occasions when he is ill, but don't let it be a deciding factor.


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Dominic

There's at least 1 expectant father on here and some who have recently become fathers so hopefully they can relay there experience.. As for stats we have a few on here who like there facts and figures so I hope they see this


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi in the Dafne Coursebook the following stats are claimed:

1 in 250 chance of any person being type 1 diabetic

If ur mother is t1 diabetic this becomes 1 in 50-100

If ur father is..... One in twenty

If one parent and 1 sibling : 1 in 10

So worse news for potential dads than mums.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 12, 2013)

Both myself and my Husband are type 1 diabetic. 
Currently 6months pregnant 

What are the odds for my poor child?


----------



## Cleo (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Dominic,
I thought Brett's feedback was spot on



brett said:


> Hi dominic, I wouldn't let it be a deciding factor at all.  Although I was diagnosed later in life at 33, I was already a dad to a brilliant 9 year old boy. I would not want him to have diabetes at all but, would rather have him with it, than not have him at all.  it is a concern and I do check his sugar levels on occasions when he is ill, but don't let it be a deciding factor.



I am going through the pre conception phase and of course the thought of passing it on to my child scares the life out of me (let alone having to go through a Type 1 pregnancy!) but I cant let it have any bearing on my decision, because the truth is you will never know until it happens and it may *never* happen.   If you're at a point in your life where you want to start a family then go for it and dont let "what if's" get in the way! (otherwise all us Type 1's will become extinct ! )

Good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2013)

I've had this response from Diabetes UK:

Although more than 85% of Type 1 diabetes occurs in individuals with no previous first degree family history, the risk among first degree relatives is about 15 times higher than in the general population.



On average:



if a mother has the condition, the risk of developing it is about 2?4 per cent

if a father has the condition, the risk of developing it is about 6?9 per cent

if both parents have the condition, the risk of developing it is up to 30 per cent 

if a brother or sister develops the condition, the risk of developing it is 10 per cent (rising to 10?19 per cent for a non-identical twin and 30?70 per cent for an identical twin).

This is taken from this report (page 8):

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/Reports/Diabetes-in-the-UK-2012.pdf


----------

